# I don't even know the name of this dessert



## astrid guerrin (Aug 25, 2007)

As I said I don't what is it called, hopefully my description will be enough 
It's a dessert I had in a Chinese restaurant when I was traveling in Europe. 
It looks like a ball covered with coconut powder, it's chewy and white (not sure but I would say it's a kind of rice paste) and inside it's yellow. 

Does anyone know what I'm talking about? the name was something like coconut pearl

If you know it, do you have a recipe?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Astrid, this sounds a lot like the deep-fried sesame coated balls I've had at dim sum restaurants. They're made with glutinous rice flour (the pearly, chewy outside) and filled with sweet bean paste (usually red, but there's a yellow bean paste too I think). Here's a recipe: Sesame Seed Balls Recipe

And here's a photo of one covered in sesame seeds. They're about the size of a billiard ball or a bit smaller. (I have no idea how to make the photo smaller! :blush: )


----------



## astrid guerrin (Aug 25, 2007)

it looks similar, but it's not exactly the same dessert. Mine was with coconut outside (of thath I'm sure coconut is easy to recognize), inside it tasted more like eggs. 
I will take a look at the site you mentioned, thanks for your help. Soon I will have bbq pork bun (I call them like this, the name in your recipe in different but it's the same) and soon mystery coconut balls.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Mezz, your desert is a deep fried product called djin dui (as best I can spell it in English.) What Astrid is talking about is made from a sweet rice flour dough (probably steamed) and coated in coconut. I forget the name of it but I will ask my MIL tonight and post it later.

Jock


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

OK, it seems there are any number of variations for these things and they are called something different with each one. The generic (and not very original) name is Coconut Cake. The "cake" in this context is obviously not cake as we understand it.

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Sounds like "cake" used as it is for crab or salmon cakes. I LOVE anything made with glutinous rice. Mmmmm......


----------



## astrid guerrin (Aug 25, 2007)

Does anyone have a recipe? That'd be great


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

AG,

Did it look like these? I used red bean paste for filling but some people use mung bean paste.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Isabella, now you are almost talking about mochi but not the same


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

AG,

Check my recipe to see if it is similar .:bounce::bounce:


----------



## astrid guerrin (Aug 25, 2007)

It looks similar, I'm sure it was not red bean paste inside. I checked out your recipe and I guess mine is very close to yours. However, I'm sure it was yellow inside, a friend of mine thinks it was a egg based paste. 
Do you know what it could be? 

It was so good, I can't wait to have some more. :crazy:


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

AG,

Do you remember the name of that Chinese restaurant? And the filling, was it bean like or egg like, I meant the texture ?


----------



## astrid guerrin (Aug 25, 2007)

It was in Europe and right now I can't remember the name, it won't help anyway. It was a paste made with egg. Ce name was something like "coconut pearl"


----------

